# New fella



## lpr (May 10, 2021)

Howdy everyone.

Music producer here from the Midwest.
Thought I'd see what's going on in here.
I use Ableton and FL Studio.
I have Keyscape, Omnisphere, Quanta, Diva, Repro, Zebra, and Pigments. Those are some of my favorite VSTs.


----------



## jneebz (May 10, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 11, 2021)

welcome


----------



## Double Helix (May 15, 2021)

lpr said:


> Thought I'd see what's going on in here.


Backatcha, @lpr -- Have fun!


----------



## sinkd (May 15, 2021)

Thanks for saying hello, and welcome to VI-Control!


----------

